# Drone die off/ kill off???



## RandyMM (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm new at this but I'd like to hazard a guess? Or probaly add another question is a better way to put it. Could it be that their food supply is low and they don't want to feed the drones? I'm thinking until things get going good in your area with the weather and the plants etc. those drones will be a strain on things that maybe the workers realize they can't handle right now especially since those drones won't be helping out?


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

RandyMM said:


> Could it be that their food supply is low


I would say the same. Feeding 1 to 1 syrup will stop it.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

That also crossed my mind that's why I mentioned the weather we have been having. I should have made that clear it was one of the things I was considering as a possibility. The Hygenic behavior crossed my mind because I did see a mite on one of the drones and a couple with messed up wings.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I noticed the same thing in 7 or 8 hives a couple of days ago. It was the first nice day after 2 days of rain and cool weather. I don't have an explanation. It was all nearly developed drone brood. If it was because of cool weather, the nurse bees may have moved on to worker brood to keep it warm and sacrificed the drone brood. Either way it seems to show a form of hygenic behavior.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have seen excess dying and cleaned out drone brood for several years all year round.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Uh, Oh. I hope it's not dysgenesis.


----------

